# Manutenção do pluviómetro



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2008 às 16:03)

Não sei se sabem, mas com o tempo os pluviómetros vão perdendo sensibilidade e a afinação que traziam de origem.
Alguns começam a contar demasiada precipitação, outros começam a contar abaixo do real.
Essa descalibração ocorre em todos os pluviómetros, nuns mais cedo noutros mais tarde, mais nuns do que noutros.
Por isso, venho informar-vos que podem testar a qualidade das leituras dos vossos pluviómetros e para isso basta um simples cálculo com base no diâmetro dele (caso ele seja circular). 
No caso de ser rectangular ou quadrado, em vez de utilizarem o número Pi, utilizam o elementar C x L.
Assim, o *André* ajudou-me nesta tarefa dando-me a fórmula para eu poder testar as leituras do meu pluviómetro.


Para os pluviómetros circulares:


Pi x raio (elevado ao quadrado) x h

(=) h = V (sobre Pi x raio ao quadrado)

O V que pretendemos descobrir é em milímetros e por isso vamos percorrer as casas decimais até ficarmos a trabalhar com unidades em milímetros (ter em atenção que é elevado a milímetros cúbicos).


No meu caso, como o pluviómetro da Davis tem 16,5 cm de diâmetro, se eu vazar 50 cl de água para o seu interior a estação terá de indicar qualquer coisa como 23,38 mm (*~23,4 mm*) de precipitação.

Assim fiz e a precisão da Davis não deixou margem para dúvidas; estava tudo bem, a estação registou uma precipitação acumulada de *23,4 mm*.

Notem que coloquei a água muito devagar, quase pingo a pingo, caso contrário a água entraria tão depressa que escapava às conchas e nem seria contabilizada, o que daria no fim uma margem de erro quando verificássemos a precipitação acumulada. Nem quando chove torrencialmente a entrada de água é tão grande como neste tipo de testes, por isso se o pluviómetro passar neste teste é porque está apto e a funcionar correctamente.
Li algures no meteored e também num fórum italiano que pode haver uma margem de erro aceitável até 8 % que irá depender da velocidade a que a água entra no pluviómetro.
Assim, se colocarem a mesma quantidade de água no pluviómetro, mas a grande velocidade, a estação indicará um valor diferente e provavelmente mais baixo do que o real, pois a violenta entrada de água no pluviómetro faz com que ele não tenha capacidade para a contabilizar correctamente.
Por essa razão, quando fizerem este teste, façam-no calmamente e coloquem a água no pluviómetro o mais devagar possível para que as leituras se aproximem o máximo do real.
Assim vão poder tirar conclusões acerca do vosso material; se está tudo a funcionar correctamente ou não.
Com este tipo de testes iremos conseguir manter o rigor, a alta qualidade e a perfeita representatividade das leituras que fazemos e dos dados que divulgamos.


Indicação na consola da estação após o teste:


----------



## HotSpot (14 Nov 2008 às 19:49)

Brilhante tópico, também tenho que fazer o teste ao meu 

Quem fizer o teste que coloque aqui o resultado.


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2008 às 20:24)

Hão-de reparar que quanto mais depressa puserem a água no pluviometro, maior é o erro. E a partir de uma determinada altura o erro aumenta de forma exponencial.
Eu fiz essa experiência, mas simulando uma mega tempestade. E o erro ainda foi de alguns milimetros. Mas como disse era uma mega tempestade. Se calhar mais de 2000mm/h. 
É pena que o meu pluviometro não tenha "rain rate", porque aí o teste seria bem mais interessante. Não só daria para medir a exactidão do instrumento, como para fazer uma estimativa do erro, consoante o rate.

Por exemplo, mais de 100mm/h o erro é de 5%, mais de 150mm/h já deve ser de uns 8%.

Por isso, se tiverem a possibilidade testem isso também!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2008 às 20:29)

AnDré disse:


> Hão-de reparar que quanto mais depressa puserem a água no pluviometro, maior é o erro. E a partir de uma determinada altura o erro aumenta de forma exponencial.
> Eu fiz essa experiência, mas simulando uma mega tempestade. E o erro ainda foi de alguns milimetros. Mas como disse era uma mega tempestade. Se calhar mais de 2000mm/h.
> É pena que o meu pluviometro não tenha "rain rate", porque aí o teste seria bem mais interessante. Não só daria para medir a exactidão do instrumento, como para fazer uma estimativa do erro, consoante o rate.
> 
> ...



A foto foi tirada à consola alguns minutos depois de ter sido feito o teste, que é o tempo que levo a descer do telhado para o sótão, a fechar a janela do sótão, a vir para baixo e a fechar o alçapão do sótão.
Na altura, quando é feito o teste, o rain rate anda pelos *100 mm/h* mesmo da forma como eu fiz o teste; calmamente, correndo um fino fio de água e por vezes uns pingos, pois quando chove é preciso alguma intensidade para que entre 0,5 litros de água no pluviómetro nesse instante, como aconteceu ao fazer o teste.
Uma vez que o pluviómetro passe este teste, estará preparado para medir a precipitação que cai realmente, pois essa costuma cair de forma mais moderada.


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2008 às 20:35)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> A foto foi tirada à consola alguns minutos depois de ter sido feito o teste, que é o tempo que levo a descer do telhado para o sótão, a fechar a janela do sótão, a vir para baixo e a fechar o alçapão do sótão.
> Na altura, quando é feito o teste, o rain rate anda pelos *100 mm/h* mesmo da forma como eu fiz o teste; calmamente, correndo um fino fio de água e por vezes uns pingos, pois quando chove é preciso alguma intensidade para que entre 0,5 litros de água no pluviómetro nesse instante, como aconteceu ao fazer o teste.
> Uma vez que o pluviómetro passe este teste, estará preparado para medir a precipitação que cai realmente, pois essa costuma cair de forma mais moderada.



Tens toda a razão.
Mas hás-de simular, se tiveres oportunidade, 100mm/h, 150mm/h, 200mm/h, 250mm/h e 300mm/h, só para tirarmos algumas conclusões ao nível do erro.
Se precisares de ajuda, é só dizeres.
Como disse, tenho pena que o meu não meça o "rain rate". Se não faria dele um objecto de física experimental!


----------



## Lightning (14 Nov 2008 às 23:38)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Não sei se sabem, mas com o tempo os pluviómetros vão perdendo sensibilidade e a afinação que traziam de origem.
> Alguns começam a contar demasiada precipitação, outros começam a contar abaixo do real.
> Essa descalibração ocorre em todos os pluviómetros, nuns mais cedo noutros mais tarde, mais nuns do que noutros.



Boas. Tópico bastante útil e explícito, os meus parabéns. 

Mas tenho uma dúvida... se os pluviómetros com o tempo começam a ficar descalibrados, há alguma maneira de voltar a calibrá-los?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2008 às 23:50)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Boas. Tópico bastante útil e explícito, os meus parabéns.
> 
> Mas tenho uma dúvida... se os pluviómetros com o tempo começam a ficar descalibrados, há alguma maneira de voltar a calibrá-los?



Se porventura eles se descalibrarem há forma de os calibrar, sim.
Pelo menos nos da Davis dá para aumentar ou diminuir a captação do pluviómetro em cerca de 5 %, consoante o erro que eles apresentem.
Consiste no ajuste dos parafusos onde assentam as conchas do pluviómetro que irão aumentar ou reduzir o «balancim» dessas conchas e determinar uma nova calibração do pluviómetro.
Ao aumentar a cadência dos batimentos irá contar mais precipitação e ao diminuir a cadência (aumentando o percurso das conchas) irá ser contabilizada menos precipitação.
Mas isto só deve ser utilizado quando se verifica um erro de leitura significativo (superior a 8 %) nas medições pluviométricas.


----------



## Lightning (14 Nov 2008 às 23:53)

AnDré disse:


> Mas como disse era uma mega tempestade. Se calhar mais de 2000mm/h.



Uma mega tempestade... 2000mm/h  Isso era um dilúvio bíblico 



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Se porventura eles se descalibrarem há forma de os calibrar, sim.
> Pelo menos nos da Davis dá para aumentar ou diminuir a captação do pluviómetro em cerca de 5 %, consoante o erro que eles apresentem.
> Consiste no ajuste dos parafusos onde assentam as conchas do pluviómetro que irão aumentar ou reduzir o «balancim» dessas conchas e determinar uma nova calibração do pluviómetro.
> Ao aumentar a cadência dos batimentos irá contar mais precipitação e ao diminuir a cadência (aumentando o percurso das conchas) irá ser contabilizada menos precipitação.
> Mas isto só deve ser utilizado quando se verifica um erro de leitura significativo (superior a 8 %) nas medições pluviométricas.



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, Daniel.


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2008 às 17:47)

Na faculdade e nos laboratórios de física, fartei-me de fazer experiências de calibração e de resoluções, entre os dados de fabrico do instrumento "X" e "Y" e a sua verdadeira resolução.
E sinceramente, nunca os esperei vir a pôr em prática no campo da meteorologia. Mas desde que o *Daniel_Vilão* fez a experiência com o pluviometro dele, também eu fiquei com o bichinho atrás da orelha, e hoje, com uma série de garrafas todas elas com diferentes volumes previamente medidos, lá subi ao telhado, e fiz o teste experimental.

Os resultados foram surpreendentes ao nível da teoria, mas que vão de encontro ao que aprendi nas aulas de física experimental: Todos os instrumentos de medida têm um erro. Erro esse que é tanto maior quanto a medida que o instrumento mede. 

Fiz um resumo em ficheiro excel para que possa ser consultado por todos:






Assim sendo, descobri hoje que tenho tido um erro sistemático na obtenção do valor da precipitação. Ou seja, ao valor que me é dado na consola do pluviometro, devo multiplicar por 0,185 e não pelo valor teórico 0,16.

Vou dentro em breve corrigir todos os meus dados.

Fica então a nota, para que possam verificar o mesmo experimentalmente!


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 18:00)

Então como devo de fazer os cálculos e isso tudo de o meu pluviómetro é rectangular?


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2008 às 18:14)

É fácil 

Sabes que o Volume = Área do rectângulo * altura.

Área do rectângulo = Largura * comprimento.
Altura  é aquilo que vais verificar no teu pluviometro.

1º Calculas a área do rectângulo (em mm^2)

2º Admites diferentes porções de água: (por exemplo):
100ml = 100000mm^3
150ml = 150000mm^3
200ml = 200000mm^3
250ml = 250000mm^3
300ml = 300000mm^3

3º Divides o volume pela área e vais obter a altura, que corresponde ao valor teórico que deves obter no teu pluviometro (em mm).

4º Despejas aos poucos (como o Daniel disse, gota a gota), cada volume sobre o pluviometro. Repete o processo umas 3 vezes, de modo a obteres bastantes resultados.

5º Por fim, comparas os valores obtidos no pluviometro com os valores teóricos que teoricamente deverias obter 

*Atenção às unidades:*
O volume é em mm^3 (milímetros ao cubo), a área em milímetros quadrados (mm^2) e a altura em milímetros (mm).


----------



## dogo (20 Abr 2009 às 17:27)

*pluviómetro*

Buenos días
Si teneís falta de un pluviometro, podeís mirar esta pagina
http://www.pce-iberica.es/medidor-detalles-tecnicos/logger-de-datos/pluviometro-watchdog.htm
Un saludo


----------



## CSOF (23 Fev 2010 às 09:18)

Bom dia, nestes dias tb fiz uma experiencia com o meu pluviómetro, eu sabia que andava a dar-me valores abaixo do normal, por isso já comprei a davis mas ainda não a instalei. o actual é lacrosse. arranjei um funil para apanhar a chuva e desviei a água para um recipiente para fazer a medição. a experiencia aconteceu por dois dias. 
Valores: Largura= 160 mm, Comprimento= 206 mm --área do recipiente=32960mm^2
área do funil= 0.0167 m^2
no recipiente tinha 25 mm, portanto dá 0,8 litros, dividindo pela área do funil dá-me 48 L/m^2. o meu pluviómetro marcava 18 L/m^2. uma diferença brutal.
tenho andado a ser enganado pelo material


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Fev 2010 às 12:55)

CSOF disse:


> Bom dia, nestes dias tb fiz uma experiencia com o meu pluviómetro, eu sabia que andava a dar-me valores abaixo do normal, por isso já comprei a davis mas ainda não a instalei. o actual é lacrosse. arranjei um funil para apanhar a chuva e desviei a água para um recipiente para fazer a medição. a experiencia aconteceu por dois dias.
> Valores: Largura= 160 mm, Comprimento= 206 mm --área do recipiente=32960mm^2
> área do funil= 0.0167 m^2
> no recipiente tinha 25 mm, portanto dá 0,8 litros, dividindo pela área do funil dá-me 48 L/m^2. o meu pluviómetro marcava 18 L/m^2. uma diferença brutal.
> tenho andado a ser enganado pelo material



Instala então a Davis e faz comparações sistemáticas entre os valores dos 2 pluviómetros.


----------



## CSOF (1 Mar 2010 às 11:10)

CSOF disse:


> Bom dia, nestes dias tb fiz uma experiencia com o meu pluviómetro, eu sabia que andava a dar-me valores abaixo do normal, por isso já comprei a davis mas ainda não a instalei. o actual é lacrosse. arranjei um funil para apanhar a chuva e desviei a água para um recipiente para fazer a medição. a experiencia aconteceu por dois dias.
> Valores: Largura= 160 mm, Comprimento= 206 mm --área do recipiente=32960mm^2
> área do funil= 0.0167 m^2
> no recipiente tinha 25 mm, portanto dá 0,8 litros, dividindo pela área do funil dá-me 48 L/m^2. o meu pluviómetro marcava 18 L/m^2. uma diferença brutal.
> tenho andado a ser enganado pelo material



ainda na continuação desta experiencia, continuei a comparar os valores apresentados pela Lacrosse e os valores recolhidos pelo funil no recipiente:
dia 22/02/2010 17:30
funil - 49 mm; lacrosse-18 mm - 2,72 vezes mais
dia 23/02/2010 13:30
funil - 73 mm; lacrosse-26 mm - 2,80 vezes mais
dia 24/02/2010 18:00
funil - 92 mm; lacrosse-32,6 mm - 2,80 vezes mais
dia 25/02/2010 13:00
funil - 133,2 mm; lacrosse-47,6 mm - 2,80 vezes mais
dia 26/02/2010 13:00
funil - 143,1 mm; lacrosse-50,2 mm - 2,85 vezes mais
dia 27/02/2010 14:00
funil - 194 mm; lacrosse-69,8 mm - 2,77 vezes mais
Existe pelo menos uma correspondencia nos valores, portanto se multiplicarmos o valor apresentado pelo pluviómetro por 2,8 para ter o valor real.


----------



## Geiras (19 Fev 2011 às 19:16)

Muito bem Daniel pelo tópico, apesar de já ser um pouco antigo.

Estive a calibrar o pluviometro da Auriol, visto que a abertura é quadrangular e o seu lado mede 9.9cm, então se deitar 100ml de água terá de me dar a volta de 10mm.

Depois de ter feito a calibração, fiz o teste colocando a água mesmo gota a gota e deu-me exactamente 10mm


----------



## jpproenca (7 Mar 2011 às 01:22)

Aqui está um a precisar de manutenção:

















Cumprimentos


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Mar 2011 às 01:43)

jpproenca disse:


> Aqui está um a precisar de manutenção:
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos



A precisar de manutenção e bem a favor coitado.... Já te certificas-te se a placa electrónica ainda trabalha? Parece estar também afectada pela humidade, posso estar a ver mal...


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2011 às 01:53)

Credo!!!


----------



## jpproenca (7 Mar 2011 às 01:59)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> A precisar de manutenção e bem a favor coitado.... Já te certificas-te se a placa electrónica ainda trabalha? Parece estar também afectada pela humidade, posso estar a ver mal...



Penso que está irremediavelmente perdido. De qualquer modo a consola também está avariada. Era uma Huger WMR-918H (igual a Oregon Scientific WMR-918).

Agora tenho uma Auriol que me custou um décimo do preço e cujo pluviómetro tem maior abertura, menor volume de balanço e melhor protecção da placa electrónica (IP-44).






Pode ser que a Auriol dure mais que um décimo do tempo da sua antecessora Huger!


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Mar 2011 às 17:20)

Ora boas!
*Muito bonito esse pluviómetro*! lindo...

Efectuei a manutenção do meu pluviómetro há dias (Oregon). Utilizei "carradas" de líquido lubrificante nele para retirar todo o tipo de lixo (que até era pouco) incluindo aranhinhas e sua teias...
Verifiquei assim a importância de uma manutenção regular ao mesmo, eu diria que até 2 vezes por ano - uma no início do Outono e outra no fim do Inverno
Reparem que se houver lixo ou, como neste caso, verdete nas conchas, haverá uma alteração dos dados reais de precipitação - o lixo, o verdete ou o pó acumulado teêm peso e por isso menos quantidade de chuva fará a concha cair e contar precipitação. Por outro lado, mesmo que não haja acumulação de sujidade nas conchas poderá haver mais atrito no apoio das conchas o que fará com que seja necessário mais chuva (ou mesmo perda de precipitação) para fazer cair cada uma das conchas.
*Convém lubrificar com um bom produto* (não sendo publicidade recomendo W40 ou similar por não serem gordurosos e serem dieléctricos - não conduzem a electricidade o que é bom para as ligações eléctricas por exemplo da placa electrónica).

P.S.: olhando para o pluviómetro da Auriol 2 coisas saltam à vista (para além da forma diferente claro!) - a 1ª é que os pés das duas são iguais, a forma de encaixe dos parafusos são idênticos, e a 2ª é que a rede e nomeadamente o fio para mais facilmente retirar essa rede é idêntico ao de origem da Oregon. Por último, até a entrada do funil parece-me igual...
Eu diria que: *este material da Auriol é fabricado pela Oregon!*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jun 2011 às 19:14)

Depois de mais de 3 anos com a Davis de Moscavide em casa e depois de vários testes, o teste de precipitação com 50 cl que seria suposto dar 23,4 mm deu hoje... 18,4 mm.

Terá de ser recalibrado e aproveitarei para testar também a de Degracia Cimeira, que suspeito que sofra do mesmo mal. As calibrações não vêm perfeitamente feitas de fábrica, por vezes é preciso ajustar milimetricamente o calibrador para ficar certo.

Mesmo quem tem estações novas deve fazer o teste e, se necessário, acertar o máximo possível à décima de milímetro. Não se esqueçam que o calibrador existe para ser utilizado, quando necessário, e que com o tempo vai havendo desajustes.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Jun 2011 às 19:47)

Aproveitar para deixar também os meus valores. Foi calibrado no inicio de Maio.

Tive que dar um ligeiro ajuste porque em vez de 23,4 mm deu 23,8 mm. Próxima calibração em Setembro.


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Jul 2011 às 13:01)

Bem o meu pluviometro estava encravado abri estava cheio de teias de aranha....depois de limpo, envolvi-o em rede mosquiteira deverá não deixar entrar aranhas


----------



## Geiras (9 Jul 2011 às 14:06)

Bem, na Quarta-Feira estive também a fazer _mais_ um teste ao meu pluviómetro 

Devia-me dar 10.7mm e deu-me 10.2mm. Se voltasse a repetir o teste até me poderia dar os 10.7mm, tudo depende da intensidade com que a água é lançada para dentro do pluviometro... E visto que quando chove ela não entra com aquela intensidade decidi não dar nenhum ajuste, pois deverá dar o valor correcto quando chove


----------



## geoair.pt (31 Ago 2011 às 21:48)

Humm, vou ter de ver o que se passa com o da minha VP2. Com o que choveu hoje e continuo a 0.0mm de precipitação


----------



## HotSpot (31 Ago 2011 às 21:53)

geoair.pt disse:


> Humm, vou ter de ver o que se passa com o da minha VP2. Com o que choveu hoje e continuo a 0.0mm de precipitação



Depois de um período grande sem chover, é "obrigatória" uma manutenção ao pluvio.  Ou entupiu o orifício por onde passa a água ou alguma aranha se lembrou de fazer uma teia e prendeu o sistema de contagem.

P.S. não te esqueças de antes de mexer no pluvio desligar o cabo na ISS. E já agora depois da manutenção não te esqueças de ligar.


----------



## geoair.pt (31 Ago 2011 às 22:17)

HotSpot disse:


> Depois de um período grande sem chover, é "obrigatória" uma manutenção ao pluvio.  Ou entupiu o orifício por onde passa a água ou alguma aranha se lembrou de fazer uma teia e prendeu o sistema de contagem.
> 
> P.S. não te esqueças de antes de mexer no pluvio desligar o cabo na ISS. E já agora depois da manutenção não te esqueças de ligar.



_Gracias_ pelas dicas


----------



## geoair.pt (1 Set 2011 às 08:47)

o balde recolector tinha virado casa de banho particular de alguma ave voadora e estava praticamente obstruído.
Agora queria testar as leituras, mas qual a melhor forma de o fazer numa VP2?
Pensei que entrando no modo setup (DONE+ tecla '-') desse, mas assim não consigo ter as leituras na consola, ou está-me a escapar algo?
Cumps


----------



## HotSpot (1 Set 2011 às 11:12)

Agora é esperares que chova ou deitar uns pingos (poucos) para o pluvio e esperar que conte 0,2 mm.


----------



## geoair.pt (22 Ago 2013 às 18:32)

Bem, vou desenterrar este tópico para partilhar o meu problema.
Aproveitando o facto de ter a o pluviómetro e o termo higrómetro desmontados (o termo-higrómetro foi reparar) fui ver averiguar a calibração actual do pluviómetro e descobri que , mesmo estando nivelado e com os 'batentes' das conchas à mesma altura, uma concha precisa de mais água que a outra para 'cair'.
Tendo em conta que tenho o adaptador para mm montado, quantos mililitros preciso em cada concha para que esta 'caia'?
Obrigado.
Cumps


----------



## actioman (18 Nov 2014 às 17:45)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Não sei se sabem, mas com o tempo os pluviómetros vão perdendo sensibilidade e a afinação que traziam de origem.
> Alguns começam a contar demasiada precipitação, outros começam a contar abaixo do real.
> Essa descalibração ocorre em todos os pluviómetros, nuns mais cedo noutros mais tarde, mais nuns do que noutros.
> Por isso, venho informar-vos que podem testar a qualidade das leituras dos vossos pluviómetros e para isso basta um simples cálculo com base no diâmetro dele (caso ele seja circular).
> ...



Após 1 ano e 8 meses de utilização e desconfiando de alguns desvios que tenho tido em relação à EMA do IPMA da minha cidade, resolvi fazer este teste proposto pelo meu amigo Daniel Vilão.
E tinha um desvio de 12% para menos do que o valor correcto, que devia ser 23,4mm medidos para 50cl de água.

Fiz a medição por 3 vezes e os valores foram sempre os mesmos, antes e depois da correcção. Media-me 20,6mm.
Nunca fiz o teste de inicio e devia ter feito, para ter verificado se vinha ou não já com este déficit na medição. 

Abraço!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Nov 2014 às 11:17)

actioman disse:


> Após 1 ano e 8 meses de utilização e desconfiando de alguns desvios que tenho tido em relação à EMA do IPMA da minha cidade, resolvi fazer este teste proposto pelo meu amigo Daniel Vilão.
> E tinha um desvio de 12% para menos do que o valor correcto, que devia ser 23,4mm medidos para 50cl de água.
> 
> Fiz a medição por 3 vezes e os valores foram sempre os mesmos, antes e depois da correcção. Media-me 20,6mm.
> ...


Olá, actioman !

Quanto a esse erro, é aceitável, tudo depende da velocidade a que a água entra no pluviómetro. Se nos meus deixar correr um fio mais espesso de água também dará valores por essa ordem e inferiores, pois já fiz a experiência. É um jogo de paciência colocar a água na velocidade mais aconselhada... Pode ocorrer estarem bem calibrados e simplesmente ir escapando, dada a velocidade das básculas não ser suficiente para acompanhar e aproveitar toda a água, sendo que quanto maior o rain rate maior será o erro por perdas.


----------



## actioman (19 Nov 2014 às 12:32)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Olá, actioman !
> 
> Quanto a esse erro, é aceitável, tudo depende da velocidade a que a água entra no pluviómetro. Se nos meus deixar correr um fio mais espesso de água também dará valores por essa ordem e inferiores, pois já fiz a experiência. É um jogo de paciência colocar a água na velocidade mais aconselhada... Pode ocorrer estarem bem calibrados e simplesmente ir escapando, dada a velocidade das básculas não ser suficiente para acompanhar e aproveitar toda a água, sendo que quanto maior o rain rate maior será o erro por perdas.



Boas Daniel, tudo bem contigo?! 

Foi lentamente, demorou 1h15 a despejar a água.

Coloquei num garrafão de água cortado ao meio os tais 50cl medidos num copo medidor e fiz da metade de cima uma espécie de funil. Na tampa fiz um pequeno furo com uma agulha e foi esperar que "chovesse" tudo!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Nov 2014 às 14:30)

actioman disse:


> Boas Daniel, tudo bem contigo?!
> 
> Foi lentamente, demorou 1h15 a despejar a água.
> 
> Coloquei num garrafão de água cortado ao meio os tais 50cl medidos num copo medidor e fiz da metade de cima uma espécie de funil. Na tampa fiz um pequeno furo com uma agulha e foi esperar que "chovesse" tudo!



Muito obrigado ! 

Está muito engenhoso ! Bem, nesse caso é mesmo possível que haja um desvio, nem que seja por haver algum desnivelamento do pluviómetro, mas tenta ir ajustando por tentativas até ficar perto do valor aconselhado para o diâmetro do pluviómetro. É muito difícil ter dois pluviómetros que meçam exactamente o mesmo.

Cumprimentos e até um dia destes, quem sabe em Elvas !


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Out 2019 às 19:08)

Boas 
É normal os pluviômetros da Davis VUE e Vantage 2 ficarem obstruidos após 6 meses sem chuva?


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2019 às 19:36)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Boas
> É normal os pluviômetros da Davis VUE e Vantage 2 ficarem obstruidos após 6 meses sem chuva?



Penso que qualquer pluviómetro que fique muito tempo sem receber chuva tem mais tendência para entupir, isto porque a chuva tem sempre um efeito de limpeza.

Naturalmente, em tempo seco, nomeadamente nos mêses de Verão, as próprias poeiras e pó que andam no ar podem lentamente depositar-se na entrada do colector, entupindo o mesmo.

Em regiões mais chuvosas normalmente é mais difícil entupir, a não ser que caiam folhas no colector ou outros detritos que o obstruam.

Regra geral deve verificar-se o  que o pluviómetro está limpo e desimpedido  pelo menos de 6 em 6 meses, mas depende das condições do local, e verificar  também o interior do mesmo, se as conchas se movem livremente, não há insectos, teias de aranha, sujidade..


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Out 2019 às 20:46)

Snifa disse:


> Penso que qualquer pluviómetro que fique muito tempo sem receber chuva tem mais tendência para entupir, isto porque a chuva tem sempre um efeito de limpeza.
> 
> Naturalmente, em tempo seco, nomeadamente nos mêses de Verão, as próprias poeiras e pó que andam no ar podem lentamente depositar-se na entrada do colector, entupindo o mesmo.
> 
> ...


Obrigado


----------

